# lojack lowdown



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought the lojack software yesterday to secure my laptop against theft. In hindsight, I think it was a bad investment.

It does not tell you on the retail box but the only browser that it supports is a generic version of IE explorer with the security settings set to medium-low. It doesn't play well with other security applications like firewalls or anti virus programs because it is continually " calling home" and most security applications treat that like virus activity. 

If the thief uses any other browser than IE explorer while online, Lojack will not be able to communicate with the host computer that is trying to track it after a report of theft has been made. Firefox is NOT SUPPORTED. ONLY IE explorer is. 

Another serious fault is that although the program is "somewhat" hidden on the PC, The Zone alarm firewall program clearly lists it as a running program so if the user of your stolen laptop is intellingent enough to check the zone alarm program list, they will clearly see it . 

So, if the person that steals said laptop is totally ignornant, and if they do not chose to wipe the hardrive clean and do a fresh install before they go online with it, and if and only if they use only a generic form of the IE explorer browser with the security settings set to medium-low will you have any chance of lojack sucessfully locating your computer if it is stolen.

In my opinion, the 50 bucks I spent for it was wasted. The box also does not tell you that you are buying a limited one year subscription. You will have to pony up another 50 bucks a year down the road if you want to continue to use the software.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I would go for a refund if possible. If I were a thief and stole a laptop, the first thing I would do is format the hard drive. Your data would be useless to me unless you had some way to access your money stored on the thing. I have my banks home page bookmarked but it is an https site and no password can be stored.

I agree it is useless, I would format the drive and "personalize" your machine.


----------



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess I am just amazed that this software could be so vulnerable to work-arounds.

I knew about the issue of the thief possibly re- formatting the hard drive before it bought it but the fact that is can only be sucessfully used with only one browser and the fact that it displays so prominently in the list of running zone-alarm programs that it just really blows me away


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Almost all Software based laptop security devices like that would be pretty pointless. The only ones I can see being effective would be a bios based version, or a Hardware solution.


----------



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

Since the laptop is going to remain pretty much in one location in my home I considered buying a 30 dollar cable style security lock for it but I came to the conclusion that a potential thief would probaly get so pissed off and annoyed that they would probably just yank the laptop hard to cause damage just out of spite


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah possibly a disgruntled thief would bust what he couldn't steal. Every time I leave my house for any length of time I am concerned about being ripped off. My kids are known to leave and not lock up. 

If my house is locked I am not too concerned. I have a county cruiser parked next door most of the time. My next door neighbor is a 20+ year veteran of the Anne Arundel county police. I really like that car parked there.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

ballpark570 said:


> So, if the person that steals said laptop is totally ignornant, and if they do not chose to wipe the hardrive clean and do a fresh install before they go online with it, and if and only if they use only a generic form of the IE explorer browser with the security settings set to medium-low will you have any chance of lojack sucessfully locating your computer if it is stolen.


The designers should hire a spyeware maker, or the brilliant guy at Sony that decided a root-kit was a good thing. A lot of those things you mention can easily be fixed by someone with enough knowledge, at least to the point where a complete reinstall would be the only cure.

Why it would require IE or any browser for that matter is beyond me.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

That things as stupid as this is http://forevergeek.com/gadgets/antitheft_system_for_laptops.php


----------

